# قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (20 أبريل 2007)

*قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام

صوت صارخ فى البرية وقاطعى الرؤوس​**ما أشبة اليوم بالأمس البعيد ؟ فما زال الصوت صارخا فى برية العالم للعرب منذ أن أطلقه يوحنا المعمدان حتى اليوم فردد الزمن صداه , لم تنتهى ذبذبات صوته بالرغم من قطع راسه , فكلمة الرب التى تفوه بها ما زالت حية وفعالة ولا ترجع فارغة ابداً , يوحنا المعمدان كان موجودا فى زمن المسيح وتميزت رسالته بأنه لها خطين أو هدفين هما : -






[/url][/CENTER][/IMG]
أحدهما لليهود فقال لهم : " أعدوا طريق الرب أصنعوا سبلة المستقيمة " فأطاعه اليهود وقبلوا رسالته معتمدين لأن رسالة يوحنا يكرز بمعمودية التوبة ليعد الطريق أمام الرب يسوع 

( ملاحظة : ويقول بعض المؤرخين أن الحجر الأسود هو بقايا جرن معمودية كان يستخدمه اليهود المتنصرين الذى كان أسقفهم ورقة أبن نوفل وبنت عمته خديجة التى تزوجها محمد زواجاً نصرانياً ) .

والخط الثانى هو ما قاله للسلطة الممثله فى الديكتاتور الملك هيرودس أنتيباس وهو ابن هيرودس الكبير أبن أمراة ادومية عربية فقال له : " لا يحل لك ان تأخذ زوجة اخيك " فقد أشتهى هيرودس زوجة أخيه كما أشتهى محمد فى زوجة أبنه المتبنى , و الملاحظة العجيبة أن الإخوان المسلمين أطلقوا شعاراً شهيراً هو : " الإســـــلام هو الحــل "  :ما أنه من الأسباب الرئيسية لغزوا العرب البلاد هو إمتلاك السبايا من نساءها وكثيراً ما كان محمد يستثير أتباعه للعدوان للحصول على ملكات اليمين من سبايا القبائل والأمم المنهزمة ومما يذكره التاريخ أن سبايا بلاد الأندلس كانت خمسين ألف فتاة - ولكن هذه هى صرخة يوحنا المعمدان تتردد اليوم للمسلمين : " لا يحل ما فعله محمد مع زوجه أبنه ولا مع صفية بنت حيى ولا لكم " .

وجه التشابه بين قطع رأس يوحنـــا المعمدان (يحى) وقاطعى الرؤوس فى الإسلام 

 والباقى معروف من قصة هيروديا والرقص وطلب الراقصة رأس يوحنا المعمدان على طبق , فقطع الملك هيرودس ابن العربية رأس يوحنا المعمدان , وهكذا استمر العرب الوثنيين ثم العرب المسلمين فى قطع الرؤوس حتى اليوم بدون توقف 

مع ملاحظة أن توبيخ يوحنا لملك هيرودس كانت بكلمات فقط كانت لأفعاله المشينة وأعتبرها الملك جريمة لأنه كيف يوبخ حاكم ظالم تصور أن محمد فعل مثل هيرودس تماما الإثنين من جنس واحد أمهما عربية ومن منبع واحد هو الظلم أم قرفة شقوها نصفين بين بعيرين ثم قطعوا رأسها وطافوا بها على أسنه الرمح وكانت أمرأة عجوز لأنها قرضت شعرا حول ظلمه وهجت محمد  شعراً 

الإنسان الذى يفعل الحق والخير لا يمكن أن ينتقده أحداً وعندنا مثل واضح السيد المسيح قال : " من منكم يبكتنى على خطية " السيد المسيح لم ينتقده أحدا لم يظلم احدا كان يجول يصنع شيئاً واحدا فقط هو الخيــــــــــر بعكس محمد وشريعته الإسلامية الظالمة لهذا الظالم العامل الشر يهتز ويرتعب من كلمة الحق وقد فعل محمد العربى أبن آمنه المرأة العربية الوثنية تماماً مثل الوثنى هيرودس التى كانت أمه عربية وثنية فعلاً فما أشبه اليوم بالأمس البعيد  .

كما أرسل محمد بقتل النساء قتلاً عنيفاً ام قرفه  عسماء بنت مروان ,السيده ساره , السيده هند , واثنان من بنات ابن الاخطل بعض منهن كانت شعراء وهجته –  

 صوت صارخ من قناة الحياة

ابونا زكريا أصبح علما من رجال العالم العظماء لسبب بسيط أنه اتخذ الخطين اللذان سارا عليهما يوحنا المعمدان – ويتكلم ابونا عن طفولته فقال كان والدي مهتما بهذا الأمر ، فكان يستضيف المتنصرين في البيت (الشيخ كامل منصور – والشيخ ميخائيل منصور) الشيخ ميخائيل كان خريج الأزهر في زمانه في الثلاثينات (مسلم وخريج جامعة الأزهر) بعد التنصير سمى ميخائيل ، كان أول واحد أعرف عنه أنه تنصر .. كلمة التنصير مش كلمة دقيقة بصراحة يعني لأن احنا مش نصارى عشان خاطر نتنصر احنا مسيحيين فرق بين النصارى والمسيحيين .. ناس كثيرة يختلط عليهم الأمر .. النصارى أتباع يسوع الناصري لا النصرانية التي كانت بدعة في الجزيرة العربية هي البدعة (الأبيونية) عاش عليها ورقة ابن نوفل فسموها النصرانية فلذلك كل القرآن لم يكن فيه كلمة مسيحيين .. كل القرآن يقولك النصارى – النصرانية – البدعة الأبيونية التي يعرفها جيدا ورقة بن نوفل وفي الجزيرة العربية فحكم التنصير من أنهم يصبحوا نصارى هم الذين يقولون على اللي بيخرج كدة يعني اتنصر يعني نصراني والنصرانية هرطقة من هرطقات المسيحية لكن إحنا مسيحيين مش نصارى لكن تجاوزا أول المتنصرين على رأيهم اللي أوعى له وأنا كنت طفل صغير بيجي يعمل نهضات في الكنيسة في البلد اللي احنا كنا فيها وكان مقره هو البيت عندنا وكان يداوم المناقشات والكلام والكلام .. حقيقي كنت صغيرا لا أفهم لكن أجمل حاجة من الإرث الذي ورثته كتاب تعميد وتغيير الشيخ ميخائيل منصور باسمه الجديد المسيحي بيد وتأليف الشيخ كامل منصور أخيه وازاي اعتنق المسيحية أو كيف كانوا عاوزين يقتلوه .. و... و.. الخ و بعدين كامل دة نفسه اللي كان متعصب ضده يوم ما أعطاه كتاب مقدس كان يوم فرح وسعادة وبعدين اتنصر هو كمان أو بقى مسيحي طبعا ....

 كيف قتل المسلمين أخ ابونا زكريا بطرس؟

 ويقول أبونا ذكريا في سنة 48 كان لي أخ الكبير البكري اسمه فؤاد بطرس حنين عنده عمل حر وكان يروح يوعظ في الكنائس وفي يوم وهو رايح قرية من القرى يعظ فيها فمسكوه جماعة الإخوان المسلمين سنة 48 وجروه داخل الدرة وضربوه بالبلط وبعدين قطعوا لسانه علشان خاطر لو كان لسه فيه روح ما يعرفش يخبر عنهم لأنه كان شافهم ... ونوموه على الأرض علشان يثبتوه ما يجريش وراهم ولا يزحف بره الذرة لحد ما تطلع روحه، دخًلوا سيخ حديد في أذنه وخرج من أذنه الثانية وهو نائم على الأرض وغرسوه في قلب الأرض علشان ما يتحركش ... انتقل شهيد من أجل اسم المسيح وكلمة الله- طبعا ما اتكونش عندي رد فعل عنيف ضد المسلمين بالعكس أنا بحب المسلمين حب شديد جدا وبأشفق عليهم مش خوف من الجماعات دي لكن إشفاق 

 إخوانجى مدرس متعصب

 حصلت لي سنة 1950 كنت يومها في ثالثة ثانوي اللي هي كانت توجيهي ... كان عندي مدرس أول اللغة العربية اسمه فهمي القراقصي دة كان رئيس شعبة الأخوان المسلمين في البحيرة فكان يوقفني في حصة العربي ويسألني أسئلة محرجة ؟ إيه الثلاث آلهة اللي انتم بتؤمنوا بيها دي انتم بتعبدوا إنسان وهكذا يعني .. فالحاجات دي لشاب صغير حوالي 15، 16 سنة  وكان لسؤاله لمثل هذه الأسئلة هو الدافع لى للتعمق والدراسة، فخلاني أبحث ازاي أرد يعني على الاتهامات دي ومن هنا جاء باب البحث الدقيق وقراءة القرآن علشان خاطر أقدر أرد . الحادثة الثالثة : في احداث علاقتي بالمسلمين مع الشيخ ميخائيل منصور وكامل منصور ثم استشهاد أخويا الكبير وأنا ورثت الكتاب المقدس .. الحادثة الثالثة اللي هي للأستاذ القراقصي الأخوان المسلمين

 أبونا زكريا بطرس والكاتب الكبير توفيق الحكيم

 يعني أنا بعد الراجل دة ابتديت أدرس ، وأول ما اترسمت كاهن سنة 1959 كتبت سلسلة الكتب والأبحاث الإسلامية والدفاعيات (الله واحد في ثالوث – المسيح ابن الله – صلب المسيح وحتمية الفداء – صحة الكتاب المقدس وعدم تحريفه) فكتبتهم أول ما اترسمت كاهن وملكت أن أقدر أكتب فكتبت الكتب دي .. طبعا الكتب دي اتسجنت من أجلها ، وكلها كانت دفاعيات . يعني كنت باقرأ كتب سرجيوس وأخد منها دفاعيات .. أبونا بولس باسيلي جه متأخر وكتب بنفس الأسلوب يعني مثلا كتب فيها أيضا كما كنا نستطيع نفعله واحنا في مصر ، وكل ما كنا نملكه من كلام أو مساحة حرية نقدر نتكلم فيها لحد ما حصل أنني تقابلت مع الأستاذ توفيق الحكيم ... جه توفيق الحكيم حضر عندي الوعظ ودعاني أن أزوره في البيت فصارت صداقة .. توفيق الحكيم دفعني في اتجاه جديد اللي أنا ماشي عليه لحد دلوقتي وهو إنه طلعلي إن القرآن كتاب باطل (محمد نبي كاذب) – فابتدأ يوجه نظري إلى ما يعرف بالناسخ والمنسوخ أي تناقضات القرآن كلمني وقعد يتكلم ولمدة ثلاث ساعات في مواضيع شتى كنت خايف اطلع قلم وأكتبها أحسن يمسك فطلبت من ربنا أنه يفكرني بكل حاجة فلما نزلت ركبت عربيتي ودخلت في شارع جانبي نورت النور بتاع العربية وقعدت أكتب 

 برنامج المحادثة المعروف بـ البال توك

  أنا ليه بحث جديد (اختراق مش للدفاع) ولكنه للهجوم على هذا الدين الكاذب إذن الإسلام كلام فارغ ... فابتديت أبحث في هذا الاتجاه وده اللي ساعدني في البال توك ... لما دخلنا على البال توك كل المواضيع .. ولما ربنا سمح إنها تحصل أول حادثة : في تاريخ الكنيسة يعني ودة مش قرارات بشرية .. ده قرار إلهي إن يطلق يدي للخدمة المسكونية المتسعة الحقيقة دعيت أنني آجي أمريكا ومش مدعو للخدمة ، أنا دعاني واحد من بنت من بناتي اللي أقبلوا للمسيح واتغيروا واتغيرت حياتهم فهو كان طفلا يومها وبس يسمع أبونا ذكريا وكده فتصادف ، مش تصادف ولكن بترتيب إلهي إنه في هذه الأثناء عندما بُُلغت بإحالتي على المعاش في ذات اليوم اتصل بي من لوس أنجلوس يقول لي أنا عاوزك تزورني ، ما أنا يعني أنا بتذكر والدتي لما أشوفك فأنا عايزك تيجي تزورني فقبلت شوية الواحد يغير جو لأن لي كام سنة ما باخدش أجازات في الصيف ، كما كان يكون من جيل إلى جيل فيعني حاجة مش جديدة بس بتحتاج لشوية تغيير جو فجيت لقيتهم عاملين برنامج احتفالات بمرور 45 سنة ومش عارف ايه .. 14 يوم في كاليفورنيا ما خدتش راحة إلا والباب مفتوح وخدمة بين المسلمين  وعمدت واحدة الأيام دي قبل ما آجي ولقيت الباب مفتوح على مصرعيه للمسلمين ..بين الشباب الضايع مش لاقي حد يدور عليه ..، المد الإسلامي، 

وهكذا فأحسست باحتياج المجال الإسلامي في أمريكا لأن المسلمين من كل حتة بل والمسلمين من غير العرب يعني الزنوج والباكستانيين والإيرانيين يعني مجمع يعني والخدمة منطلقة والحرية كاملة ، يمكن عندنا في انجلترا بلد ما فيهاش الإنطلاقات اللي في أمريكا ، فداخليا يعني مش عاوز أقول احساس أو شعور، لكن رأيت نداءا داخليا في قلبي إن الخدمة هنا محتاجة مجال أوسع للوقت بدل الضائع فأنا تحت أمر ربنا وحبينا نعمل مؤسسة في لوس أنجيلوس للمسلمين ... هو بالتأكيد الله عامل حاجات ما كانت تخطر على البال ، يعني أنا في يوم من الأيام تمنيت إن أنا أروح السعودية وأخدم فعملت جواز سفر من غير العمه ومكتبتش اسمي فيه القمص ذكريا كتبت ذكريا بطرس وحاولت مرارا إن أنا أروح أخش السعودية عشان بس أُوجد هناك في الجو وأغزو المكان وماكانش إرادة ربنا ... يعني ما كانش فكر ربنا فلما جاءت التكنولوجيا عملوا البال توك فدخلنا السعودية دخلت قلب مكة ... دخلنا المدينة غير المنورة فلينا ناس مؤمنين في مكة .. مسيحي سعودي على البال توك ودة لي جلسات ملتزمة على البال توك برضه .. أيضا أتكلم مع أستاذ شيخ من جامعة فيصل في مكة خدنا يومين حوار .. الحوار كان بيمتد إلى حوالي الخمس ساعات 800 كمبيوتر في الروم طبعا كل كمبيوتر بحوالي عيلة على الأقل في 800 في 5 بحوالي 4000 فرد عمرها ما بتكرر ... (سامي مقاطعا) .. الشيخ أحمد السويدي ؟ أيوه الشيخ أحمد السويدي وبعدين في تاني لقاء بيقوللي خلاص نكمل المرة الجاية فقلت له إنشاء الله تيجي المرة الجاية يا شيخ أحمد !! قال لي إيه اللي ها يمنعني ... قلت له قراصنة البال توك ها يمنعوك .. قال : لا ما حدش يقدر يمنعني أنا حر أعمل اللي أنا عاوزه ... قلت له أوكى ، فالمرة اللي بعدها بصيت لقيتهم سرقوا الأوضه بتاعت (ضد المسيحية) ... الإرهاب الإسلامي صنع بك هكذا لكن الراجل كان مستسلم هو ده عشان كده خافوا عليه كان بيقول : يا جماعة أنا مش بادافع عن الإسلام انا بأدور عن الحق وإذا كان الحق عند الأب سيرفنت أنا ها أعتنقه .. هو قال الكلمتين دول وقاموا كلهم .. فنشكر ربنا إنه يدينا شهادة حيه في قلب السعودية ما كناش نقدر نخش .. 

 الحصاد كثيرون والفعلة قليلون

 أنا فاكر قريت عن بليجرهام في شبابه وحماسه الديني كان بيفكر في مشروع لتبشير السعودية فقال ندخلها ازاي ونبشر فيها ازاي ... انتم عارفين الحاجات دي اللي في عيد الثورة .. والحاجات اللي بتضرب البالونات فقال احنا ها نعمل مشروع وفي سماء مكة ويضرب ويطلع الصليب والمسيح مصلوب .. وهكذا أحب الله العالم ولكن كون البال توك يخش جوه السعودية وجوه مكة وجنب الكعبة وناس تآمن ، من هنا ده عمل إلهي عجيب فإذن الله بيفتح مجالات لابد أن نستغلها في البال توك ، الجرايد ، التليفزيون ، الإذاعات، الكتب، النبذات، في وسائل كتيرة المهم حد يشتغل بالتأكيد الحاجات دي بتحتاج إلى مال ، أنا مش بادور على مال ماليش خبرة فيه لكن الأحباء اللي هما بيعضدوا الحاجات دي بيجدوا صعوبة ويقولوا شعبنا مش بيدفع .. أيوه مش بيدفع أيوه شعبنا يدفع في بناء كنائس يشيلوا الدهب ويحطوه عشان يبنوا كنيسة حيطان يبني حيطان طوب .. شعبنا يدفع عشان خاطر الفقراء طمعا في الأبدية ... كنت جوعانا فأطعمتموني وكنت عريانا فكسيتموني .. مش حبا في ربنا لكن طمعا في الأبدية .. فيدفعوا أكتر .. لكن تيجي تقوله نفس جوعانة إلى كلمة الله ، يقولك ما عندوش لأن هو مش مؤمن بالرسالة .. هو أصلا المسيح لم يلمس قلبه .. ده تدين ظاهري لكن لو كان إيمان حقيقي في القلب كان يقدر أن يشعر بجوع الناس لكلمة الله جواهم للخلاص جواهم لربنا جواهم للمسيح لا يدفع في جريدة ولا يدفع في عمل قناة تليفزيونية ول ولا يدفع في عمل إذاعة ولا يدفع في عمل البالتوك يعني احنا بنعمل البال توك بفلوس بندفع للغرفة لأن الغرفة اللي احنا كنا بنعملها مجانا كانت بتتسرق مننا فابتدينا نشتري غرف زرقاء الغرفة بتبقى ب 500 دولار في الشهر يعني ب 6000 دولار في السنة ... عاوزة تمويل مين اللي يدفع وهو مش مؤمن بالرسالة مش عارفين قيمة العمل الروحي لأنهم ما اختبروش .. ففيه صعوبة قدام الوسائل اللي حطها ربنا أمامنا علشان خاطر نستغلها يعني مثلا : زي ما كان بيتكلم الدكتور منير امبارح .. كان بيقول مليون قبطي مسيحي في أمريكا .. (سامي مقاطعا 3 مليون) 3 مليون قبطي !!! طيب لو كل واحد يدفع دولار ال 3 مليون دولار يعمل ايه .... يعمل محطة تليفزيون ومحطة راديو ومحطة بالتوك وخدمات أخرى جليلة ... لكن تقول إيه الوعي مافيش، الخبرة ما فيش، الناس غلابة، روتينيين ما فيش حركة روح قدس في القلب ... لهم صورة التقوى ولكنهم ينكرون قوتها .. وأنا مش بقول كل الشعب لكن النسبة الكبيرة كده .. مش كده ولا إيه ؟

 لا يوجد غير قبول المسيح ليعمل

 أنا شخصيا لا أرى سوى وسيلة أخرى غير إن الإنسان يقبل المسيح في حياته ويشعر بمشاعر المسيح وتكون أهدافه أهداف المسيح ورغبته هي رغبة المسيح لا لتكن مشيئتي بل مشيئتك أنت فيؤمن بخطة الله للبشر لخلاص الناس ويبتدي يكرز حياته ويكرز وقته وماله وجهده في خدمة المسيح وربح النفوس نائلين غاية إيمانكم خلاص النفوس ....  

======================================================================​*


----------



## merola (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

الصراحة الموضوع جميل مدام عن ابونا زكريا انا بحبة جدا ربنا معاة و يحفظة منهم


----------



## جعفر الخابوري (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## man4truth (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

*thank u very much for this words*​


----------



## the servant (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

ربنا يقوي ابونا زكريا كلنا تلاميذة-الة السماء يعطينا النجاح


----------



## فلوباتير مينا (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

من الارض تعازينا القلبيه ولكن هنيا لك ايها القمص زكريا فى احتلالك اكبر مرتبه سماويه لنشر رسالة المسيح الرب يحفظك ويصونك ويجعل صوتك صارخ فى البريه فانك قبلت وهيات طريقا للرب فهانيا فهانيا لك بالرب يسوع الها السلام ومحب الخظاء 
احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعانيكم وصلو لمن يثيوءن اليكم ويضهدونكم ما اجمل محبتك ايها الاله يسوع المسيح توصينا بالمحبه الفائقه المعرفه لانك احببتنا وصلبت من اجلنا نشكرا ايها الرب 
فانت الرب يسوع الهى الحقيقى المملو نعمه وحق 
فميلادك المقدس اعجاز   لان ولادتك تمت باعجاز عجيب حين ظهر الملاك وبشر والدتك مريم عليها اشرف السلام فعشت حياة الاتضاعك وموتك اعجاز وقيامتك اعجاز وتعاليمك العظيمه التى علمتها لنا بحياتك على الارض فانت الوحيد بلا خطية نشكرك يا الهى على نعمك وعطياك وتعاليمك المقدسه ++++فانت الهنا:yaka:


----------



## mon010 (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

أنا مالفت انتباهي هو أن الحجر الأسود في الإسلام ليس له تأريخ خاص به فيا أسفي أيعقل الحجر الوحيد الذي بقي غير مؤرخ عرب كلمة مالنا نطلقها على البداوة الرعاة ونحن عرب ولكن يمكننا أن تنمدن فالمدنية ليس وراثة بل مكتسب. سلامي لمنتسبي الدين الجديد دين القرن الحادي والعشرين.


----------



## the servant (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

ابونا زكريا اللي انت بتشتمة علمنا ان لما حد غبي زيك مش شايف النور يغلط فينا نقلة دي نعمة كبيرة ودة طبعا اتعلمة من سيدة- شوف الفرق بين معلم صالح ونبي كداب


----------



## the fog (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

الاخ ماجد لم يرد عليا الى الان لماذا لااعرف  واقول لاخوة الجزء لايعبر عن الكلماقالة الاخ وياريت الادارة تحذف الشتيمة دى ولا هو بي المشاركات الفعالة مننا تتحذف ولا اية  وارجو من الاخوة بدل الرد على الاخ ماجد بالشكر وهذا من حقكم لاانكرة فمن باب اولى ان يرد احد على كلامى اذا كان فيكم ذو علم والله ورسولة اعلى واعلم 
احمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد​


----------



## Christian Knight (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

*كلامك محطوط فى موضوع خاطىء لان هذا المنتدى المسيحى العام وليس المنتدى الاسلامى او منتدى الاسئلة والاجوبة
ثم ان كلامك موجه لشخص غير موجود معانا بالمنتدى وهو القمص زكريا بطرس يعنى كأنك بتكلم نفسك*


----------



## †السريانيه† (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

ربنا ينور حياتك ويسامحك  ونتمنى ان تعرف الحقيقه 
وربنا يبارك بلقمص زكريا بطرس وهو ينشر رساله الرب يسوع
وينور عيون  جميع الظالين 
موضوع جميل جدا
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## أحمد بدير (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

حقيقة زكريا بطرس في هذا الرابط لو كنت تمتلك الشجاعه الكافيه حتي تستطيع أن تواجه نفسك بحقيقة زكريا بطرس شاهد هذا الفلم القصير  هنا

كل مايذكره هو من الكذب الذي لا أصل له من الصحه تماما و تذكر أنني أتحدث معا أشخاص يملكون الشجاعه الكافيه


----------



## أحمد بدير (10 مايو 2007)

*حقية زكريا بطرس*

:scenic: :scenic: الحلقه الثانيه مين الشجاع؟ هنا


الحلقه الثالثه هنا


الرابعه يا معلم هنا


أكثر من 100 كذبه ليسه لها أساس الكثر من الصحه أنه في أخر الحلقه الرابعه اختلاف الرهيب علي لسان زكريا بطرس شخصيا  مين يقدر يواجه نفسه و يشاهد الحلقات


----------



## الحوارالصادق (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام 
هيجي يوم وهعمل فيه قناة مخصوص للرد على الاستاذ المحترم جداااا زكريا بطرس..أنا متابع جيد له وله نقاط ضعف عظيمة جدا في كلامه اللذيذ المحترم...في الحقيقة كل مرة أرى فيها الأب زكريا بطرس يتحدث عن الإسلام أشعر أنه قد يدخل في الإسلام يوما ما وأنه سيندم على كل حرف أضل به أحد من عباد الله..أتمنى أن أعيش وأراك مسلما يا زكريا بطرس ويتبعك كل تلاميذك الموقرين....ونطالب جميع الأديان والأجيال بحوار صااااااادق مهذب ومحترم يليق باسم رب العالمين وبدينه السماوي أيا كان يهودي أو مسيحي أو اسلام..


----------



## Christian Knight (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



الحوارالصادق قال:


> كل مرة أرى فيها الأب زكريا بطرس يتحدث عن الإسلام أشعر أنه قد يدخل في الإسلام يوما ما وأنه سيندم على كل حرف أضل به أحد من عباد الله.



:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: 
*اضحكتنا يا مسلم
وبمناسبة الدعوة للحوار الصادق المهذب فيا ريت تبدأ بنفسك وتغير توقيعك الذى يتهمنا بالفسق, اما انك منافق تنهى عن فعل وتأتى بمثله؟
*


----------



## الحوارالصادق (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

من الجميل أن أضحكك وأن أدخل السرور الى قلبك الأبيض( الملئ بالتقوى والايمان فقط :t33: ) ولكن توقيعي ليس بكلامي ولكنه كلام من كتابي "القرآن الكريم" فليس أنا من يتهمكم بالفسق وليس معنى الآية أن كلكم فاسقون..ولكن أكثركم فاسقون تعني أن "كثير" وليس كل...أما عن وصفك لي بالمنافق فهذا يسرني جدا أيضا لأنني عرفت أنك لا تعرف معنى كلمة نفاق أصلا... أدعوك دعوة عامة أمام جميع من في هذا الموقع الى مناظرة عنوانها "مش أهلي و زمالك دي يا ناجي يا هالك" وأرجوك أن تتعلم مني أدب الحوار بين الأديان..ولو لطمتني على خدي الأيمن ياسيدي سأعطيك خدي الأيسر فاغلط فيات زي ما انته عايز...!!!


----------



## samer12 (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



الحوارالصادق قال:


> من الجميل أن أضحكك وأن أدخل السرور الى قلبك الأبيض( الملئ بالتقوى والايمان فقط :t33: ) ولكن توقيعي ليس بكلامي ولكنه كلام من كتابي "القرآن الكريم" فليس أنا من يتهمكم بالفسق وليس معنى الآية أن كلكم فاسقون..ولكن أكثركم فاسقون تعني أن "كثير" وليس كل...أما عن وصفك لي بالمنافق فهذا يسرني جدا أيضا لأنني عرفت أنك لا تعرف معنى كلمة نفاق أصلا... أدعوك دعوة عامة أمام جميع من في هذا الموقع الى مناظرة عنوانها "مش أهلي و زمالك دي يا ناجي يا هالك" وأرجوك أن تتعلم مني أدب الحوار بين الأديان..ولو لطمتني على خدي الأيمن ياسيدي سأعطيك خدي الأيسر فاغلط فيات زي ما انته عايز...!!!



 نحن نعرف أن كتابك يقول لك هذا ومن أجل هذا  تعلمتم منه هذه الطريقة بمخاطبة  الغير  لأن كتابك لا يعرف أن  يحترم الأخر ولذلك أنتم مثله فأنت منه وهو لائق عليك


----------



## أحمد بدير (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

أيه يجدعان 100 خطأ من زكريا بطرس ولا محدش عنده الشجاعه الكافيه أنه يشاهد الفلم:new6:


----------



## الحوارالصادق (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

مش عارف ليه بتعتبر نفسك من الفاسقين؟ هو الاية بتقول كل أهل الكتاب فاسقين؟ الآية واضحة وبتقول أن أكثركم فاسقون يعني أن في منكم مش فاسقون ...صحيح يتعدوا على الأصابع لكن مش كلكم...
وبما انك قد وصفتني بأن كلامي من القرآن ومنه تعلمت الخطاب فأنا أقول لك هذا شرف كبير لي يا اخي واتمنى ان اكون كذلك فعلا...فأي أسلوب راقي مثل أسلوب القرآن أتعلم منه....وبصراحة لا أنسى أبدا يوم ما كرمت كنيسة الفاتيكان القرآن على أنه كلام رائع وعمل أدبي بديع...صحيح أنهم قالوا أنه ليس من عند الله ولكن باعتراف من عندكم أنه ذو أسلوب بديع وراقي وسبحان من أنزله من عنده دستور للناس ومنهجا لحياتهم..


----------



## samer12 (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



الحوارالصادق قال:


> مش عارف ليه بتعتبر نفسك من الفاسقين؟ هو الاية بتقول كل أهل الكتاب فاسقين؟ الآية واضحة وبتقول أن أكثركم فاسقون يعني أن في منكم مش فاسقون ...صحيح يتعدوا على الأصابع لكن مش كلكم...
> وبما انك قد وصفتني بأن كلامي من القرآن ومنه تعلمت الخطاب فأنا أقول لك هذا شرف كبير لي يا اخي واتمنى ان اكون كذلك فعلا...فأي أسلوب راقي مثل أسلوب القرآن أتعلم منه....وبصراحة لا أنسى أبدا يوم ما كرمت كنيسة الفاتيكان القرآن على أنه كلام رائع وعمل أدبي بديع...صحيح أنهم قالوا أنه ليس من عند الله ولكن باعتراف من عندكم أنه ذو أسلوب بديع وراقي وسبحان من أنزله من عنده دستور للناس ومنهجا لحياتهم..


 أولا أنا لم أذكر شيء عن توقيعك فأنت حر في أختياره ولكن أنا قصدت كامل كتابك صحيح لا تلميذ اعظم من معلمه إذا تعلم من معلمك الكلام الراقي والكلام البديع 
ثانيا _أنت تقول أو معلمك أن ليس كلنا فاسقون فكيل الأتهامات سهل جدا أنتم كلكم فاسقون لا أستثني منكم أحدا


----------



## استفانوس (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

*الاخ الحوار الصادق
بما انك تسمي نفسك صادق
هات 100 كذبة والدليل عليها
ونحن جاهزون​*


----------



## الحوارالصادق (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

الأخ فريد لو انت فعلا فريد من نوعك يبقى طلع انته 100 وهاتهم وانا اشكرك بالنيابة عني...بس هم اكتر من 100 خلي بالك يعني مش هتتعب وانت بتدور


----------



## استفانوس (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

*اخي الفاضل
يلي عندك قدمه 
وانا بعون الرب الرد عليك
لانه لايوجد شئ مما تقول
تفضل وقدم دليلك​*


----------



## أحمد بدير (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



أحمد بدير قال:


> حقيقة زكريا بطرس في هذا الرابط لو كنت تمتلك الشجاعه الكافيه حتي تستطيع أن تواجه نفسك بحقيقة زكريا بطرس شاهد هذا الفلم القصير  هنا
> 
> كل مايذكره هو من الكذب الذي لا أصل له من الصحه تماما و تذكر أنني أتحدث معا أشخاص يملكون الشجاعه الكافيه



أيه كله خايف يحمل الحلقات.........الكل خايف يعرف حقيقة زكريا بطرس المزعوم:kap: كل شخص مسيحي يري في نفسه الشجاعه يشاهد حلقات الرد في نفس الوقت معا حلقات زكريا بطرس مش هو قال أنه يتحدي كل أن يأتي بدليل مزيف    100 دليل مزيف تثبت خداع هذا الرجل علي الناس و علي نفسه أولا:66:


----------



## أحمد بدير (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



أحمد بدير قال:


> حقيقة زكريا بطرس في هذا الرابط لو كنت تمتلك الشجاعه الكافيه حتي تستطيع أن تواجه نفسك بحقيقة زكريا بطرس شاهد هذا الفلم القصير  هنا
> 
> كل مايذكره هو من الكذب الذي لا أصل له من الصحه تماما و تذكر أنني أتحدث معا أشخاص يملكون الشجاعه الكافيه



نست حلقه مهمه الاولي حيث علي لسان الزكريا يطلب التحدي


----------



## Christian Knight (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



الحوارالصادق قال:


> ولكن توقيعي ليس بكلامي ولكنه كلام من كتابي "القرآن الكريم" فليس أنا من يتهمكم بالفسق وليس معنى الآية أن كلكم فاسقون..ولكن أكثركم فاسقون تعني أن "كثير" وليس كل!



*اذا فكاتب هذا الكتاب كان اكبر الفاسقين طالما انه بتهم المسيحيين بالفسق
ثم من اين اتيت بهذا الادب المزعوم يا اخ اذا كان كتابك نفسه غير مؤدب عندما يتكلم عن الاديان الاخرى؟
اذا كان رب البيت بالدف ضاربا.....................*


----------



## استفانوس (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

المشكلة
ان القمص زكريا بطرس
كشف المخفي عن الاسلام ومحمد
ونحن هنا بدورنا نتحداكم ليس بسف يقتل الجسد كما تفعلون 
بل بسيف الكلمة والدليل والبرهان


----------



## alaaasd66 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

زكريا بؤلظ ده انسان خائن وعميل..اخرته سودة ان شاء الله
لو راجل يجيى مصر. وانتم لو عندكم ذرة شجاعة..تطلعوا وتقولوا كلامكم ده على الملأ
.​


----------



## استفانوس (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
خوفتنا


----------



## alaaasd66 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

هل لى ان اسألك سؤالا...ماهو ماموقفك لو جاءت امريكا الى مصر واحتلتها؟
هل ستؤيد وترحب.


----------



## samer12 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



alaaasd66 قال:


> زكريا بؤلظ ده انسان خائن وعميل..اخرته سودة ان شاء الله
> لو راجل يجيى مصر. وانتم لو عندكم ذرة شجاعة..تطلعوا وتقولوا كلامكم ده على الملأ
> .​



 بلا قلة أدب خائن ...........خائن لمن 
عميل .................لصالح مين 
أخرته سودة .................الله يسود وجهك 
هذا يلي شاطرين فيه التهديد والوعيد


----------



## alaaasd66 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

زكريا بؤلظ انسان خائن وعميل لانه يهدد مصر بالصواريخ الامريكيه
http://www.rudood.com/File/fada27/serv_threat_egy.rm
*******************
شنودةيحرم زكريا بؤلظ من الملكوت
http://www.rudood.com/File/fada27/shnda_tfshziko.rm
****************
شنودة طفشان من انحرافات زكريا بؤلظ
http://www.rudood.com/File/fada27/shnda_tfshziko.rm
*****************​


----------



## alaaasd66 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

انت تقول لى سود الله وجهك
فارد عليك بأيه من كتاب الله العظيم
{قُل لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يَغْفِرُوا لِلَّذِينَ لا يَرْجُون أَيَّامَ اللَّهِ لِيَجْزِيَ قَوْماً بِما كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ }الجاثية14


----------



## alaaasd66 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

هذه هى الروابط
http://www.rudood.com/modules.php?name=MySound&op=open&cat=11&book=159
***********************************


----------



## alaaasd66 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

بص عندك الموقع وابحث انت فيه براحتك
هتلاقى العديد والعديد  الانحرافات
والنوادر والطرائف
عشان تضحك على نفسك
وتفرفش


----------



## samer12 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



alaaasd66 قال:


> انت تقول لى سود الله وجهك
> فارد عليك بأيه من كتاب الله العظيم
> {قُل لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يَغْفِرُوا لِلَّذِينَ لا يَرْجُون أَيَّامَ اللَّهِ لِيَجْزِيَ قَوْماً بِما كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ }الجاثية14


 عندما تنصب نفسك مكان الله وتتنبئ بأخرة الناس 
عندما تهددنا وتتوعدنا وتظهر لنا مدى شركم  
(((عند النجسين وغير المؤمنين فما من شيء طاهر بل إن عقولهم وضمائرهم أيضا صارت نجسة يشهدون معترفين بأنهم يعرفون الله ولكن بأعمالهم ينكرونه لأنهم مكروهين وغير طائعين وقد تبين أنهم غير أهل لكل عمل صالح )))


----------



## alaaasd66 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

ياسيدى من غير ماتجيب شتايم من كتابك المقدس وتشتمنى بيها
كل واحد حر فى رأيه..اناشايف ان اللى يهدد بلده الى عاش على ارضها وطفح من خيرها
يبقى انسان خسيس وقذر بغض النظر عن ديانته


----------



## samer12 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



alaaasd66 قال:


> ياسيدى من غير ماتجيب شتايم من كتابك المقدس وتشتمنى بيها
> كل واحد حر فى رأيه..اناشايف ان اللى يهدد بلده الى عاش على ارضها وطفح من خيرها
> يبقى انسان خسيس وقذر بغض النظر عن ديانته


 هو عقلك يا مسلم ما بيخرج من القمقم يلي حطو بيه محمد 
أنت نفسك كنت عم تهدد أبناء بلدك وكنت بتتوعد وبتتحلف ولا أنت بتحكي وبتنسى 
يبقى أنت مثل ما بتقول خسيس لأنك بتتنكر لأبناء بلدك بمجرد أنه فيه أنسان قال رأيه بصراحة بدينك وبعدين روح حاسب أصحاب العمم يلي باعو الوطن بأرخص الأسعار وأشتروا بيه قنابل تقتل وتدبح الأبرياء بأسم الإسلام قبل ما تفكر بشخص كل شيء عمله أنه بيجيب شيء من دينك وبيناقشك فيه


----------



## alaaasd66 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

اولا انا لم اهدد انا طلبت ان يخرجوا على الملأ..فهل هذا تهديد؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
ثم انا اتكلم فى شئ محدد..وهو ان هناك خائنا وعميلا اسمه زكريا يهدد مصر.
فهل انت تقبل ذلك..ارجو ان تجيبنى بصراحه..
ان كنت انت تقبل ذلك فانت مثله خائن..وان لم تكن انت مصريا..فانت لا تستنكرالخيانه
ممايجعلك خنجرا مسموما فى ظهر اى بلد تعيش انت فيه​


----------



## alaaasd66 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

ارجو ان ترد على ولقائنا فى الغد


----------



## alaaasd66 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

كلمه اخيرة قبل ان ارحل
لن تعلو ابدا اجراس الكنائس على مأذن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
وستظل رايه التوحيد خفاقه عاليه ترفرف على كل مصر ان شاء الله​


----------



## alaaasd66 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

وكل اخرى كان قد وجها فضيله الشيح كشك رحمه الله الى شنودة
فقد قال له:
انزع فكرة الزعامه من رأسك..ان كان فى رأسك ان 
 تصبح رئيس دوله وان تقوم لك دوله دوله على ارض مصر الاسلاميه
..فنجوم السماء اقرب اليك من ذلك​


----------



## samer12 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



alaaasd66 قال:


> اولا انا لم اهدد انا طلبت ان يخرجوا على الملأ..فهل هذا تهديد؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ثم انا اتكلم فى شئ محدد..وهو ان هناك خائنا وعميلا اسمه زكريا يهدد مصر.
> فهل انت تقبل ذلك..ارجو ان تجيبنى بصراحه..
> ان كنت انت تقبل ذلك فانت مثله خائن..وان لم تكن انت مصريا..فانت لا تستنكرالخيانه
> ممايجعلك خنجرا مسموما فى ظهر اى بلد تعيش انت فيه​


بما أن لهجتك بالكلام تغيرت سيكون الكلام عقلاني 
أنت لم تهدد أحد أذا لماذا طلبت منهم أن يخرجوا ويذيعوا ذلك على الملاء وإن أذاعوه على الملاء ماذا ستفعلون بهم حسب شريعتكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثانيا لماذا تقول عنه خائن لأنه أطلق بعض الكلام الذي لا يعجب المسلمين ويقول لهم من خلال هذا الكلام ان ديننكم ليس صحيح طيب أنتو كل يوم بتقولوا هذا الكلام إن كان بكتابكم أو بخطبكم أو بنقاشكم العادي بتقولوا للمسيحي دينك محرف المسيح لم يصلب يعني أيه المسيح لم يصلب يعني أنت بتأمن بوهم ودينك كله مو صحيح..... إذا حسب نظريتك نستطيع أن نقول أنكم أكثر من يثير الفتنة بين أبناء الوطن الواحد ........
أسمع أما أن تفصل الدين عن المواطنة وبهذا يكون لي ولك حق الأيمان بمعتقداتنا وأما أنك تريد أن تفرض رأيك وإذا أنا تكلمت أكون خائن 
وملاحظة أخيرة لم يكون بيوم المسيحي متنكر لوطنه أو لمبادئه ولكن أنظر إلى كل التاريخ العربي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أتحداك أن تجلب أسم مسيحي خائن أو أي حركة مسيحية مشبوهة على عكس الحركات الإسلامية المشبوهة


----------



## ايها الضالون (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

ايها المشرف ان اسلوب الاقصاء والحجب لن يجدى معى
فانا سأظل ادخل الى المنتدى كلما رغبت فى ذلك..فلاتحاول ان تلجأ الى ذلك مرة اخرى
alaaasd66​


----------



## ايها الضالون (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

انا اقوى منكم بايمانى وقوة حجتى
alaaasd66​


----------



## عطاري (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

الله يلعنكم يا نصرانية ولكم اليهود اقل حقد منكم يا نذالة


----------



## عطاري (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



samer12 قال:


> بما أن لهجتك بالكلام تغيرت سيكون الكلام عقلاني
> أنت لم تهدد أحد أذا لماذا طلبت منهم أن يخرجوا ويذيعوا ذلك على الملاء وإن أذاعوه على الملاء ماذا ستفعلون بهم حسب شريعتكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ثانيا لماذا تقول عنه خائن لأنه أطلق بعض الكلام الذي لا يعجب المسلمين ويقول لهم من خلال هذا الكلام ان ديننكم ليس صحيح طيب أنتو كل يوم بتقولوا هذا الكلام إن كان بكتابكم أو بخطبكم أو بنقاشكم العادي بتقولوا للمسيحي دينك محرف المسيح لم يصلب يعني أيه المسيح لم يصلب يعني أنت بتأمن بوهم ودينك كله مو صحيح..... إذا حسب نظريتك نستطيع أن نقول أنكم أكثر من يثير الفتنة بين أبناء الوطن الواحد ........
> أسمع أما أن تفصل الدين عن المواطنة وبهذا يكون لي ولك حق الأيمان بمعتقداتنا وأما أنك تريد أن تفرض رأيك وإذا أنا تكلمت أكون خائن
> وملاحظة أخيرة لم يكون بيوم المسيحي متنكر لوطنه أو لمبادئه ولكن أنظر إلى كل التاريخ العربي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أتحداك أن تجلب أسم مسيحي خائن أو أي حركة مسيحية مشبوهة على عكس الحركات الإسلامية المشبوهة


وك يا نذل انتا وجماعتك اليهود وبوش 

مين قلكم انوا المسلمين الهم حركات مشبوهة ولك يا حشرة يا صرماية :t26: 


وك احنا اشرف من الشرف


----------



## ايها الضالون (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

موتوا بغيظكم يانصارى ياحاقدون ستظلون اتباعا لنا فى هذا البلد
وسيظل صوت الاذان يدوى ..ولن تقوم لكم قائمة ابدا ان شاء الله
وابقى خلى يسوع ينفعكم
ينفعكم ازاى وهو مش نفع روجه
ودام ساح على الصليب
يااغبى خلق الله​


----------



## samer12 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

  ينطبق على هؤلاء القول الصادق ( عاد الكلب إلى تناول ما تقيأه والخنزيرة المغتسلة إلى التمرغ في الوحل )


----------



## استفانوس (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

*انتظروا رد الادارة
ولكن تعقلوا لئلا تضرمو بنار جهنم في الآخرة​*


----------



## Christian Knight (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

*اسمحلى اصلحلك معلوماتك لان نار جهنم هى لمحمد واتباعه*


----------



## ايها الضالون (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

 {لَّقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاَثَةٍ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَـهٍ إِلاَّ إِلَـهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِن لَّمْ يَنتَهُواْ عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ }المائدة73​


----------



## استفانوس (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

*الرب يباركك
انتظر الرد من الادارة​*


----------



## ايها الضالون (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

الادارة حتحذف عضويتى..هتعمل لى حجب وحظر
وايه يعنى...هدخل تانى..ولا اقولك انتم عالم ربنا طبع على قلوبها
الكلام معاكم مفيش منه فايده..سلام..ليس لك
بل لمن اتبع الهدى..
ومرة اخرى اقول لك شد حيلك كلنا لها
​


----------



## Christian Knight (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

*نشكرك على اعترافك بالعجز عن الحوار وعن اثبات التخاريف القرآنية, يا ليت كل المسلمين مثلك*


----------



## استفانوس (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



ايها الضالون قال:


> الادارة حتحذف عضويتى..هتعمل لى حجب وحظر
> وايه يعنى...هدخل تانى..ولا اقولك انتم عالم ربنا طبع على قلوبها
> الكلام معاكم مفيش منه فايده..سلام..ليس لك
> بل لمن اتبع الهدى..
> ومرة اخرى اقول لك شد حيلك كلنا لها



*مبروك انسحابك من الحوار
ولكن انصحك بمرجعة حياتك الابدية
فهناك لايوجد لامحمد ولا عائسة تشفع لك
ادعوك لقبول المسيح ربا وفاديا​*


----------



## أحمد بدير (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



أحمد بدير قال:


> حقيقة زكريا بطرس في هذا الرابط لو كنت تمتلك الشجاعه الكافيه حتي تستطيع أن تواجه نفسك بحقيقة زكريا بطرس شاهد هذا الفلم القصير  هنا
> 
> كل مايذكره هو من الكذب الذي لا أصل له من الصحه تماما و تذكر أنني أتحدث معا أشخاص يملكون الشجاعه الكافيه



الكل خايف يعرف حقيقة زكريا بطرس :99:


----------



## snow_white7 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



فريد قال:


> *مبروك انسحابك من الحوار
> ولكن انصحك بمرجعة حياتك الابدية
> فهناك لايوجد لامحمد ولا عائسة تشفع لك
> ادعوك لقبول المسيح ربا وفاديا​*




صدقنى  اخ فريد لو المسلم  او  انا  كمسلمه  هتكلم  عن  نفسى 

لو  كان دينكم  دين  الحق  لكنت  اول  من  يدخل  فيه لانه  دين  مريح

بمعنى مجرد  ان  أؤمن  بيسوع  ربا  غفر  لى  ماتقدم  من  ذنبى  وما تأخر

يعنى  مهما  عملت فى  الماضى  او  الحاضر  او  المستقبل ورحت  اعترفت

للقسيس زى  ما فى  دينكم واشرب  شويه  الخمر  الممزوجه بالجلاش اللى 

بيقولوا  عليه  دم  المسيح...خلاص  كل  خطاياى  غفرت  لى.

(ولكن  يا  ترى  لمن  يعترف  القساوسه  بخطاياهم ؟؟؟؟)

اما  عن  الصلاه  بقه  فهى  فى  اى  وقت وفى  اى  مكان من  غير  وضوء 

ولا يحزنون ....مجرد  انى  اقول  كده  شويه  كلام  يبقى  انا  كده  صليت

اللى  هو  عندنا  ده  مجرد  دعاء. 

وداخله  الجنه  كده  كده.......يعنى  مافيش  اسهل  من  كده  استاذ  فريد.

صدقنى  انا  مش  بسخر  من  عقائدكم  ولا  من  دينكم  بس بوضح لك الرؤيه

 لانى  اعرف  ان  دينى  هو الدين  الحق فلا يسوع ولا  زكريا  بطرس ستجدهم

انت  الاخر  فى  يوم  القيامه سيشفعوا  لكم . كل  الانبياء  ستجدهم  يوم  القيامه  كل  مشغول

بأمره الا  سيدنا  محمد صلى  الله  عليه سيقول  انا  لها  انا  لها  اى  انه  من  يتشفع

لنا  عند  رب  العالمين.ولا  اله  الا  الله  محمدا  رسول  الله.


----------



## استفانوس (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

*عم تخجل تقدم ماهو موجود في الحلقات
المثل بيقول الغرقان يتعلق بقشة
تفضل واكتب قشتك في حلقات القمص زكريا
انتناقش​*


----------



## snow_white7 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

ايوه  فعلا  انا  شفت  حلقات  من  برامجه  وهو  فعلا  بيفسر  القرأن  غلط.


----------



## استفانوس (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



> لو كان دينكم دين الحق لكنت اول من يدخل فيه لانه دين مريح
> 
> بمعنى مجرد ان أؤمن بيسوع ربا غفر لى ماتقدم من ذنبى وما تأخر
> 
> يعنى مهما عملت فى الماضى او الحاضر او المستقبل


*وهل تظنين ان الرب ياعزيزتي يتلذذ بعذابنا
من ذلك جاء المسيح 
وقال 
تعالو اليه ياجميع المتعبين والثقلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم​*


> واشرب شويه الخمر الممزوجه بالجلاش اللى
> 
> بيقولوا عليه دم المسيح...خلاص كل خطاياى غفرت لى.


*هذا الذي تتحدثين عنه هو رمز للكنيسة والكنيسة تعمله تذكارا على ماعمله الرب يسوع من اجلنا
فعليك احترا الحق الهي واقولها بمحبة يااختي​*


> اما عن الصلاه بقه فهى فى اى وقت وفى اى مكان من غير وضوء


*عزيزتي 
نعم الصلاة في كل وقت وفي اي مكان
لان الله يسمع في كل وقت وموجود في كل مكان
والوضوء
لنا بها حديث​*


> انت الاخر فى يوم القيامه سيشفعوا لكم


*هل تعلمين ماهي الشفاعة حتى تنسبينها لمحمد
ومحمد بذاته يصرح ان شفاعته غير مقبولة
والشفاعة لله​*


----------



## استفانوس (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



> ايوه فعلا انا شفت حلقات من برامجه وهو فعلا بيفسر القرأن غلط.


*ممكن اختي الفاضلة
تقدمي الاخطاء بشرح القران 
لكي نستفيد جميعنا​*


----------



## استفانوس (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

*تعالي وانظري ما قـال الجلالان في تفسير هذه االنص:
 " وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا" 
بالنبوّة وفي الآخرة بالشفاعة والدرجات العُلي، ومن المـقَّربين عند الله". ​**فارجو ان تراعي كلامك قبل الادعاءات الباطلة​*


----------



## snow_white7 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



فريد قال:


> *ممكن اختي الفاضلة
> تقدمي الاخطاء بشرح القران
> لكي نستفيد جميعنا​*



ممكن  ان  تمنحنى  مهله  استاذ  فريد.

لان  انا  شفت  بعض  الحلقات  على  النت.ورايته  يفسر  القرأن  غلط.

كمان انا  قريت  ده  بنفسى تفسيراته  الخاطئه  للقرأن.وينسبها  لمفسرين مسلمين

فأرجو  ان  تمنحنى  الفرصه لكى  اجمع  الموضوع.

وشكرا مقدما اخى  الفاضل.


----------



## snow_white7 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



فريد قال:


> *تعالي وانظري ما قـال الجلالان في تفسير هذه االنص:
> " وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا"
> بالنبوّة وفي الآخرة بالشفاعة والدرجات العُلي، ومن المـقَّربين عند الله". ​**فارجو ان تراعي كلامك قبل الادعاءات الباطلة​*



مهلا  أخ  فريد    "وجيها  فى الدنيا والاخره"  نعم  بالنبوه  فى  الدنيا والشفاعه  فى  الاخره

فيمن  يؤذن  له فيه. مثله  مثل اخوانه من اولى العزم ولكن  اول  المشفعين  هو  رسول  الله  

محمد (ص)


----------



## محمود احمد شوقى (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

مادام ذكريا بطرس مش موجود امال مين يرد عنه
ام انتم لا تريدو الرد
اللهم اهدى وارحم


----------



## استفانوس (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



snow_white7 قال:


> ممكن  ان  تمنحنى  مهله  استاذ  فريد.
> 
> لان  انا  شفت  بعض  الحلقات  على  النت.ورايته  يفسر  القرأن  غلط.
> 
> ...



*سلام ونعمة
الوقت كله لك
وانشاء الله تصلي الى نتيجة​*


----------



## استفانوس (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



snow_white7 قال:


> مهلا  أخ  فريد    "وجيها  فى الدنيا والاخره"  نعم  بالنبوه  فى  الدنيا والشفاعه  فى  الاخره
> 
> فيمن  يؤذن  له فيه. مثله  مثل اخوانه من اولى العزم ولكن  اول  المشفعين  هو  رسول  الله
> 
> محمد (ص)


*سلام ونعمة
انتم تقولون في الاحاديث وعلى كل لسان مسلم 
ان لااحد يستطيع الشفاعة ابتدءا من ابراهيم الى ياتي محمد ويقولون له انت لها
فلا تغالط نفسك​*


----------



## استفانوس (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



محمود احمد شوقى قال:


> مادام ذكريا بطرس مش موجود امال مين يرد عنه
> ام انتم لا تريدو الرد
> اللهم اهدى وارحم


*سلام ونعمة
من قال لك نحن لانرد على احد تفضل فان روح الله يتكلم من خلالنا
عليك ان تسأل ونحن بعون الرب نجيبك​*


----------



## snow_white7 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



فريد قال:


> *سلام ونعمة
> انتم تقولون في الاحاديث وعلى كل لسان مسلم
> ان لااحد يستطيع الشفاعة ابتدءا من ابراهيم الى ياتي محمد ويقولون له انت لها
> فلا تغالط نفسك​*



استاذ  فريد 

نعم محمد صلى  الله  عليه  وسلم  هو  اول  المتشفعين.ولكن  لاولى  العزم  من  الرسل الشفاعه

فيمن  يؤذن  لهم  فيه  ( انهم  يؤذنون  فى قومهم) واولى  العزم  من  الرسل هم  سيدنا نوح

وابراهيم وموسى وعيسى ومحمد عليهم  السلام  جميعا.

عن أبي هريرة - رضي الله عنه - قال: قال رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم- : ((لكل نبي دعوة 

مستجابة، فتعجل كل نبي دعوته، وإني اختبأت دعوتي شفاعة لأمتي يوم القيامة، فهي نائلة إن 

شاء الله من مات من أمتي لا يشرك بالله شيئا)).

ومعناه: أن كل نبي له دعوة لأمته متيقنة الإجابة، وهو على يقين من إجابتها،  وقد دعا كل نبي 

لأمته في الدنيا، وادّخر النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- دعوته لأمته إلى أهم أوقات حاجاتهم وهو 

يوم القيامة.حتى إذا عظم الخطب، واشتد الكرب فى هذا اليوم ألهموا أن يستشفعوا بالأنبياء 

فيقول بعض الناس لبعض: ألا ترون ما أنتم فيه؟ ألا ترون ما قد بلغكم؟ ألا تنظرون من يشفع لكم 

إلى ربكم؟ فيقول: بعض الناس لبعض: ائتوا آدم. فيأتون آدم فيقولون: يا آدم أنت أبو البشر، خلقك 

الله بيده، ونفخ فيك من روحه، وأمر الملائكة فسجدوا لك.اشفع لنا إلى ربك. ألا ترى ما نحن فيه؟ ألا 

ترى إلى ما قد بلغنا؟ فيقول آدم: إن ربى غضب اليوم غضبا لم يغضب قبله مثله، ولن يغضب بعده 

مثله، وإنه نهاني عن الشجرة فعصيته، نفسي نفسي!! اذهبوا إلى غيري. اذهبوا إلى نوح. فيأتون 

نوحا فيقولون: يا نوح! أنت أول الرسل إلى الأرض، اشفع لنا إلى ربك. ألا ترى ما نحن فيه؟  ألا ترى 

ما قد بلغنا؟ فيقول لهم: إن ربي قد غضب اليوم غضبا لم يغضب قبله مثله، ولن يغضب بعده مثله، 

وإنه قد كانت لي دعوة دعوت بها على قومي، نفسي نفسي !! اذهبوا إلى إبراهيم.

فيأتون إبراهيم فيقولون: أنت نبي الله وخليله  ، اشفع لنا إلى ربك، ألا ترى ما نحن فيه؟ ألا ترى ما 

قد بلغنا؟ فيقول لهم إبراهيم: إن ربي قد غضب اليوم غضبا لم يغضب قبله مثله، ولن يغضب بعده 

مثله، نفسي نفسي !! اذهبوا إلى غيري، اذهبوا إلى موسى. فيأتون موسى فيقولون: يا موسى 

أنت رسول الله، فضّلك الله برسالاته وبتكليمه على الناس، اشفع لنا إلى ربك ألا ترى إلى ما نحن 

فيه؟ ألا ترى ما قد بلغنا؟ فيقول لهم موسى: إن ربي قد غضب اليوم غضبا لم يغضب قبله مثله، 

ولن يغضب بعده مثله، وإني قتلت نفسا لم أومر بقتلها، نفسي نفسي!! اذهبوا إلى عيسى. 

فيأتون عيسى فيقولون: يا عيسى أنت رسول الله، وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه، وقد كلمت 

الناس في المهد اشفع لنا إلى ربك، ألا ترى ما نحن فيه؟ ألا ترى ما قد بلغنا؟ فيقول لهم عيسى: 

إن ربي قد غضب اليوم غضبا لم يغضب قبله مثله، ولن يغضب بعده مثله، نفسي نفسي !! اذهبوا 

إلى غير اذهبوا إلى محمد.

 ((فيأتون فيقولون: يا محمد أنت رسول الله، وخاتم الأنبياء، وغفر الله لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما 

تأخر، اشفع لنا إلى ربك، ألا ترى ما نحن فيه؟ ألا ترى ما قد بلغنا؟ فأنطلق فآتي تحت العرش فأقع 

ساجدا لربي، ثم يفتح الله علي ويلهمني من محامده وحسن الثناء عليه شيئا لم يفتحه لأحد 

قبلي، ثم يقال: يا محمد! ارفع رأسك، سل تعطى، واشفع تشفّع. فأرفع رأسي فأقول: يا رب أمتي 

أمتي. فقال: يا محمد! أدخل من أمتك من لا حساب عليهم من الباب الأيمن من أبواب الجنة، وهم 

شركاء الناس فيما سوى ذلك من الأبواب. والذي نفس محمد بيده إن ما بين المصراعين من 

مصاريع الجنة لكما بين مكة وهجر أو كما بين مكة وبصرى)).

 هذه الشفاعة العامة التي خص بها نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من بين سائر الأنبياء هي 

المراد بقوله: ((وإني اختبأت دعوتي شفاعة لأمتي يوم القيامة)).

وفي رواية: ((يقول الله - تعالى -: شفعت الملائكة، وشفع النبيون، وشفع المؤمنون، ولم يبق إلا 

أرحم الراحمين،  يعرفهم أهل الجنة. هؤلاء عتقاء الله الذين أدخلهم الله الجنة بغير عمل عملوه، ولا 

خير قدّموه. ثم يقول: ادخلوا الجنة فما رأيتموه فهو لكم فيقولون: ربنا! أعطيتنا ما لم تعط أحدا من 

العالمين. فيقول: لكم عندي أفضل من هذا، فيقولون: يا ربنا! أي شيء أفضل من هذا؟ فيقول: 

رضاي فلا أسخط عليكم بعده أبدا)).

ارجو  ان  اكون  وضحت  كده  استاذ  فريد يعنى  السيد  المسيح  ستكون  له  شفاعه  فى قومه

وكل نبى  لقومه ولكن سيدنا  محمد(ص) من  تكون  له الشفاعه الاولى.


----------



## استفانوس (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

*ياعزيزي
لكن توجد احاديث
تقول ان الشفاعة لمحمد وحده وليس لغيره
ارجو الاجابة هل هذا صح كما يتداول بين المسلمين ام خطأ​*


----------



## snow_white7 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



فريد قال:


> *سلام ونعمة
> الوقت كله لك
> وانشاء الله تصلي الى نتيجة​*



شكرا  استاذ فريد.


----------



## snow_white7 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



فريد قال:


> *ياعزيزي
> لكن توجد احاديث
> تقول ان الشفاعة لمحمد وحده وليس لغيره
> ارجو الاجابة هل هذا صح كما يتداول بين المسلمين ام خطأ​*



ممكن  تبعت  لى  لينك  الاحاديث  دى  لوسمحت  فى  رساله  خاصه ؟؟؟

وشكرا  مقدما.


----------



## استفانوس (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

لااستطيع
الا علنا فهل تحب
لاننا لانخفي ما نعرفه


----------



## استفانوس (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



> لانى اعرف ان دينى هو الدين الحق فلا يسوع ولا زكريا بطرس ستجدهم
> 
> انت الاخر فى يوم القيامه سيشفعوا لكم . كل الانبياء ستجدهم يوم القيامه كل مشغول
> 
> ...


*هذا كلام اخت مسلمة​*


----------



## استفانوس (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



> صحيح أنهم قالوا أنه ليس من عند الله


*هذا صحيح​*


> ولكن باعتراف من عندكم أنه ذو أسلوب بديع وراقي وسبحان من أنزله من عنده دستور للناس ومنهجا لحياتهم..


*من قال انه دستور للناس​*


> وسبحان من أنزله


*الاترى تناقض في كلامك
او فسر لنا من هو سبحانه​*


----------



## الحوارالصادق (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



فريد قال:


> لااستطيع
> الا علنا فهل تحب
> لاننا لانخفي ما نعرفه



أنتم لا تخفون ما تعرفونه.؟؟؟
كيف وبأمر الآباء في الكنيسة أنكم تكتمون الكلام عن الدين وتتهربون ممن يتحاور معكم في الدين


----------



## الحوارالصادق (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

يا اخت سنو وايت لا تضيعي وقتك الا في المفيد...فقد أسمعت لو ناديت حياً

ولكن للأسف لن يتقتنع أحد هنا بكل الأحاديث التي سوف تحضريها...ألم تقرأي في القرآن أن على قلوبهم غشاوة؟؟
فمن يردون هنا ليس للاقتناع بكلامك بل لكي يجادلوا لكي يثبتوا ان يدنهم حق...وللأسف أنهم لا يقرؤن في ديننا وليس عندهم الاستعداد أن يسمعوا كلام الله في قرآننا...ومصدرهم الوحيد هو كنيستهم...


----------



## استفانوس (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



> أنتم لا تخفون ما تعرفونه.؟؟؟
> كيف وبأمر الآباء في الكنيسة أنكم تكتمون الكلام عن الدين وتتهربون ممن يتحاور معكم في الدين


*سلام ونعمة
من قال لك نحن نكتم او نخفي
مسيحيتنا نور وحياة 
وليس فيها ظلمة البته
ونحن نومن بالكتاب المقدس وهو مرجعنا النهائي​*


----------



## althani girl (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

محد علق على الفيديو اللي حاطه 

 أحمد بدير 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الحوارالصادق (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

بأمر من القساوسة في الكنيسة...وبكلام المسيحيين أنفسهم...ورأيت وسمعت بنفسي..أن لا يتم الكلام في الدين خارج الكنيسة.. ولا حتى مسموح للمسيحين أن يسمعوا كلام المسلمين من قرآن وأحاديث حتى لا يتأثروا بكلام *الحق *المكتوب بها... واسمحوا لي أن أقول لكم أن الاسلام ليس هو ما تسمعونه في الكنيسة ...خذوا الاسلام من أهله...وأعطوا أنفسكم فرصة ولو مرة في العمر وسوف تجودن أنكم تجنيتم كثيرا على دين لا يعرف الا السلام.. اذن لمن يسمع لزكريا بطرس وأمثاله ممن يدعون على الاسلام أقول لهم اسمعوا عن الاسلام من المسلمين وليس من واحد بحث في الدين عما يحقق اغراضه...ولا تجعلوا من انسان حاقد على الدين من أجل اسباب شخصية له هو أن يعمي قلبوكم بحقده عن الحق..

هذه محاولة يائسة لإرشادكم للحقيقة...فنحن المسلمون الفاهمين لديننا عندما نستمع لزكريا بطرس نتعجب من التحريف الواضح للنصوص والتي يفتخر بأنه يأتي بها من كتب اسلامية....

وإليكم الان بعض من اكاذيبه في المشاركة التالية


----------



## الحوارالصادق (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*

أكذوبة زكريا بطرس عن الطب النبوي:
في حلقة الطب النبوي يعترض زكريا بطرس على رسول الله كيف يأمر المسلمين بغمس الذبابة في الكوب اذا ما وقعت ذبابة في الكوب..

بناء على مؤتمر في أستراليا تم انعقاده خصيصا لأحد الباحثين(السيدة/جوان كلارك) في هذا الموضوع أنها اكتشفت أن لذبابة جناح به داء وجناح به دواء للداء الذي في الجناح الآخر...وأن الذبابة عندما تسقط فإنها تسقط على الجناح الذي به داء...وبالتالي الحل الوحيد لقتل الداء الذي تسببت به الذبابة للسائل الذي وقعت به أن يتم غمسها مرة واحده ثم اخراجها ورميها خارج الكوب... وبهذا يصبح السائل خالي تماما من أي ميكروب تسببت به الذبابة..
وهذا هو الرابط الذي يؤيد تجربة العالمة جوان كلارك:
http://channels.aarabiah.net/2007/05/15/21166.html
وبعد أن توصلت الى هذه النتيجة ابتدى العلماء في روسيا استخراج مضاد حيوي من جناح الذباب وانتشر هذا في العالم كله ما يعرف بعلم استخراج المضادات الحيوية من الحشرات..

وعندما عرف هؤلاء أن ما توصلوا اليه من نتائج قد عرفه المسلمون من رسولهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من قبل 1400 سنه  كانوا في قمة الدهشة والاستغراب وهو لم يكن باحثا ولا يمتلك أساليب التكنولوجيا التي يمتلكونها الآن حتى يستطيع تحليل جناح ذبابة... وليس المسلمون هم من يردون على اكذوبة زكريا بطرس عن جناح الذبابة ولكن علماء مسيحين هم من اكتشفوا ذلك.. اللهم صلي وسلم على رسولك وخاتم أنبياءك سيدنا محمد..


----------



## samer12 (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قصـــة أبونا زكـــــريا بطرس مع الأســــــــــــــــــــلام*



الحوارالصادق قال:


> بأمر من القساوسة في الكنيسة...وبكلام المسيحيين أنفسهم...ورأيت وسمعت بنفسي..أن لا يتم الكلام في الدين خارج الكنيسة.. ولا حتى مسموح للمسيحين أن يسمعوا كلام المسلمين من قرآن وأحاديث حتى لا يتأثروا بكلام *الحق *المكتوب بها... واسمحوا لي أن أقول لكم أن الاسلام ليس هو ما تسمعونه في الكنيسة ...خذوا الاسلام من أهله...وأعطوا أنفسكم فرصة ولو مرة في العمر وسوف تجودن أنكم تجنيتم كثيرا على دين لا يعرف الا السلام.. اذن لمن يسمع لزكريا بطرس وأمثاله ممن يدعون على الاسلام أقول لهم اسمعوا عن الاسلام من المسلمين وليس من واحد بحث في الدين عما يحقق اغراضه...ولا تجعلوا من انسان حاقد على الدين من أجل اسباب شخصية له هو أن يعمي قلبوكم بحقده عن الحق..
> 
> هذه محاولة يائسة لإرشادكم للحقيقة...فنحن المسلمون الفاهمين لديننا عندما نستمع لزكريا بطرس نتعجب من التحريف الواضح للنصوص والتي يفتخر بأنه يأتي بها من كتب اسلامية....
> 
> وإليكم الان بعض من اكاذيبه في المشاركة التالية


 نحن بالكنيسة لا نتطرق للأسلاميات بالمطلق فنحن نتفرغ لعبادتنا وليس لأضاعة الوقت بالحديث الفارغ
ثانيا_ الأب زكريا لا ياتي بكتب من المسيحية ليكلمكم فهو يتكلم من كتبكم وعليكم الرد عليه هو أيضا من كتبكم 
ثالثا لا يمنع المسيحي من سماع المسلم والدليل انت هنا تتكلم بحريتك ونسمعك فما المشكلة أيها الصادق 
الموضوع أنك لازم ترفع الحجاب عن وجهك لكي ترى جيدا


----------

